# Has Anyone Out There Taken Ivermectin To Fight off Covid



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

If so, has it worked?


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

How could anyone answer that question? They would only have one data point and no control point. The value of a drug for any condition can only be assessed through a double blind study or the statistical analysis of a large group.
In the case of covid, where symptoms range from none to extremely serious, even anecdotal evidence is worthless.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Perception v reality is the rule on opinion forums and mass media.

If the OP were to ask, "do you think it worked?" we could settle this.


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

> If the OP were to ask, "do you think it worked?" we could settle this.


Ok..correction "do you think it worked"


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

tonyc56 said:


> Ok..correction "do you think it worked"


Not yet, there is no data that recommends ivermectin for treatment. Let's put it this way, the media put this scare into everyone and everyone is so petrified that if someone would say that "horse s^*t" helped them beat the virus everyone is running to collect the s^*t.
So far the most effective fighting tool is monoclonal therapy one hr under the IV and you are good to go, the problem is the local hospitals around here ran out of it because of the demand.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Lots and lots of people here in Burnet County have taken ivermectin as both a preventative and to fight off the virus. I don't know anybody who took it by itself, it's generally part of a big pack of vitamins et cetera. There is a great doctor here locally who prescribes all of this and her husband gets the whole packet ready.. At very little cost, And they will deliver to you if necessary. 100s a week at times 

Don't know if it works But I know a lot of fat people over 65 I've with 4 or more Comorbitiites including diabetes who should be dead probably who are not vaccinated and did not end up hospitalized that used this system. 100% if I got sick I would just take vitamins and drink a lot of water. But if I was 65 plus I would definitely be going to see her


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Jaws said:


> Lots and lots of people here in Burnet County have taken ivermectin as both a preventative and to fight off the virus. I don't know anybody who took it by itself, it's generally part of a big pack of vitamins et cetera. There is a great doctor here locally who prescribes all of this and her husband gets the whole packet ready.. At very little cost, And they will deliver to you if necessary. 100s a week at times
> 
> Don't know if it works But I know a lot of fat people over 65 I've with 4 or more Comorbitiites including diabetes who should be dead probably who are not vaccinated and did not end up hospitalized that used this system. 100% if I got sick I would just take vitamins and drink a lot of water. But if I was 65 plus I would definitely be going to see her


Yes, this stuff is dirt cheap my wife does payroll for a few doctors they go to a local drug store and get this stuff for her for free I have a bottle of that and a few bottles of hydroxychloroquine but the doc told her it doesn't work, we all had Covid, wife kids and me and we never took it, did everything as you would treat the common cold with flu meds and Tylenol. 
My sister-in-law just getting over it, she was treating this with Robitussin. She tried to get monoclonal injection but all local hospitals ran out of supply or holding for patients with a more severe condition. If you call the hospital, they have a message that they're trying to locate more supplies and as soon they get it they will continue the treatment for all the patients.


----------



## Ayangonz (Apr 6, 2011)

greg24k said:


> Not yet, there is no data that recommends ivermectin for treatment. Let's put it this way, the media put this scare into everyone and everyone is so petrified that if someone would say that "horse s^*t" helped them beat the virus everyone is running to collect the s^*t.
> So far the most effective fighting tool is monoclonal therapy one hr under the IV and you are good to go, the problem is the local hospitals around here ran out of it because of the demand.


Yes. Ivermectin works!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Ayangonz said:


> Yes. Ivermectin works!


If you think it does, take it...


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

greg24k said:


> If you think it does, take it...



It's in my medicine cabinet. 
Oh, it's in the barn, too !


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

I took it and gave it to my daughters when one of them caught Covid last year along with vitamins and HCQ. The girls basically just had regular colds. The older lost sense of taste and for a week and some general cold like symptoms. The younger had a runny nose and sneezing but was still full of energy. Also, my younger one was forced to stay home from school for over 3 weeks even though she never tested actually positive and was fine after a few days. I have never been tested but think I might have caught it in the very beginning of the pandemic. 

Did the ivermectin work? Idk, but it certainly didn't hurt. Just like the vitamins. Chances are the same thing woulda happened without taking anything. Who knows but we made sure to already have it on hand and it is dirt cheap and available OTC in Mexico. (60 pesos MXN for a box, about 75 cents a dose) 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## wazez (Oct 25, 2008)

I know several people that have taken the horse ivermectin. One person I know well takes it occasionally as a preventative. Its cheap and not gonna hurt anything so why not I guess.


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

Exactly. 
Wink.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B (Feb 11, 2015)

My mother in law took too much. Messed her up for a few days. Real dizzy. Fell into mirror and got cut. Her son said he thinks she had a mild seizure.

She did ok with covid though. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Here's a good site with a lot of very good information regarding Ivermectin, can't hurt (been taken over 4 billion times with almost no adverse reactions) and it looks like it can do a LOT of good. The CDC is in the hip pockets of big pharma. 

COVID-19 Care Providers - FLCCC | Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

Mike-B said:


> My mother in law took too much. Messed her up for a few days. Real dizzy. Fell into mirror and got cut. Her son said he thinks she had a mild seuzure.
> 
> She did ok with covid though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Did your MIL take too much ivermectin or was she just another mother in law? 

What was the dose?.... we need to know what's fatal.....it's desperate. If it kills mother in laws it should.....



(Let's see what the search results say....



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

wazez said:


> I know several people that have taken the horse ivermectin. One person I know well takes it occasionally as a preventative. Its cheap and not gonna hurt anything so why not I guess.


@*Mike-B*

A guess...

Maybe she used horse dosage amounts. Should have derived dosage from cattle/swine (lesser potency). 
Someone should have talked with any Livestock/Cattleman. There's a difference in usage. 

My pharmacy is the Livestock Supply...
It can also be had by prescription from a regular pharmacy...
first developed and approved for human usage circa 1987.


----------



## Dr.jD (Aug 22, 2021)

tonyc56 said:


> If so, has it worked?


Yes! both wife and I were given it while we were sick. It's the recommended treatment in my part of Houston. That and Monoclonal Antibodies.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I watch alot of videos from this guy. He's very easy to understand with lots of useful information.


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Merck Statement on Ivermectin use During the COVID-19 Pandemic - Merck.com


KENILWORTH, N.J., Feb. 4, 2021 – Merck (NYSE: MRK), known as MSD outside the United States and Canada, today affirmed its position regarding use of ivermectin during the COVID-19 pandemic. Company scientists continue to carefully examine the findings of all available and emerging studies of...




www.merck.com





Merck says there is no evidence that it does anything for wuflu.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pounder said:


> Merck Statement on Ivermectin use During the COVID-19 Pandemic - Merck.com
> 
> 
> KENILWORTH, N.J., Feb. 4, 2021 – Merck (NYSE: MRK), known as MSD outside the United States and Canada, today affirmed its position regarding use of ivermectin during the COVID-19 pandemic. Company scientists continue to carefully examine the findings of all available and emerging studies of...
> ...


That's a year old. They also didn't say it didn't work and wasn't safe.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

This book just came out and is a testimonial on how therapeutics work, just one example of the many that have been listed on this site alone about the proven effectiveness of taking that course of action. Read a short review of it in the local free paper as the doctors are just east of San Diego in the Imperial Valley, big desert region, lots of ag, very poor........... Part of the protocol is Quercetin, aspirin, monoclonal antibodies (if one has it already I think, along with steroids), Ivermectin and HCQ. Also Zinc and Vitamin C. 
The stuff works, the boosters shouldn't be taken is what the empirical evidence is strongly suggesting, they're tearing down the bodies ability to fight off the virus. Check out Alex Berenson on substack, lots of factual information there.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Has anyone taken it? Members of Congress have...

*Joe Rogan: Dr. Pierre Kory Said 200 Members of Congress Were Treated With Ivermectin*


*Dr. Pierre Kory US Senate hearing - Ivermectin is 100% cure for COVID-19 *

*"It basically obliterates transmission of this virus..."*


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Odd that Merck wouldn't jump on that. They have the cure for covid, it's an FDA approved drug that's already on the market. All that's left is collecting the billions of dollars they're going to make.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Pounder said:


> Odd that Merck wouldn't jump on that. They have the cure for covid, it's an FDA approved drug that's already on the market. All that's left is collecting the billions of dollars they're going to make.


My understanding is it's an inexpensive drug by comparison...


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Pennies per pill...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Pounder said:


> Odd that Merck wouldn't jump on that. They have the cure for covid, it's an FDA approved drug that's already on the market. All that's left is collecting the billions of dollars they're going to make.


Off patent, no real money to be made. Third world countries pay pennies per dose, not a hundred dollars.

Besides, there is only one true path to covud success, no other can be allowed.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

A peer reviewed large study just came out on using Ivermectin as a prophlaxis. Dr. John Campbell, the consummate professional reviews the report and at the end says the scandal is that this amazing medication was suppressed from being used. Well worth listening to.....


----------

